# Questions on camera upgrade



## jaree2 (May 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I had a question regarding a planned camera upgrade. I'm currently working with a Canon Rebel XSi and have been thinking about upgrading for a while now. In July I'll be making a trip to Africa and I think now is the time. I don't have funds for a major upgrade, but after a significant amount of research I think the Canon 7D might be my best bet. I'm looking at buying used - 'Excellent' condition puts it around $700. I'll be renting a few telephoto lens - I currently have an 18-55 mm stock lens, a 55-250, and a macro lens to go along with the others. I'm mostly focused on wildlife photography and want to be able to do it reasonable justice. 

Before I spend the money, I just wanted to run this by some others to make sure I'm not going wrong with the 7D. Any other suggestions are appreciated. Thanks!

Jack


----------



## jaree2 (May 28, 2014)

I guess, to be more specific, the alternative being the 70D. Video is not a major issues for me. If there are other models that would be better suited, I am open to it. Thanks,

Jack


----------



## bigpuddin43 (May 28, 2014)

I can't speak for the 7d but I just got my 70d and it's awesome. I upgraded from the rebel xs and this camera is light years better than what I had.


----------



## JohnTrav (May 28, 2014)

You can't go wrong with either one. 70D is a great camera. I have a 7D and I live it. It's great for shooting sports like I do. The AF is amazing. I have messed around with a 70D at best buy and I do like it.  I was actually thinking about getting one as a second camera body.


----------



## jayindhawan (Jun 5, 2014)

I would suggest you for Canon EOS 70D camera with sensor phase detection AF Technology.


----------



## dian (Jun 5, 2014)

I found my canon accessories through a coupon site at Coupons, Deals, Vouchers and Discounts Singapore 2014 | iPrice Coupons , just sharing in case you wanna find stuff for your camera at cheap prices since im a freelancer. I found a good bag since my old one is battered and what not.


----------

